# How well do baby bunnies climb???



## jessica117 (Jun 16, 2011)

OK... my kits are 6 weeks old and one of them is about to go to it's new home.  I brought it inside to observe it for 24 hours just to make sure it is eating and drinking well (it is  )  Since it was just a temporary setup, I just set up the bottom half of my old ferret cage (six inch pan with 3 foot high sides, no top cause it is attached to the other 3 foot half.)  I didn't think it would be a problem, but then again I have never housed a rabbit or kit without a top   Well this morning my 4 year old was the first up and came running in to tell me that the bunny was out and running around the living room.  Bunny had made it all night and was still in the cage at 6 am when got hubby off to work and headed to the kitchen to start some house work.  My 4 year old insists that she didn't "help" the bunny out so I'm a little perplexed.  Bunny will be going to it's new home later today, so I'm not really worried about another escape, but it would be a good thing to know for next time


----------



## hoodat (Jun 17, 2011)

Some of them can climb almost as well as cats.


----------



## lauren (Jul 14, 2011)

Very well!! If I hadnt seen it with my own eyes I wouldnt have believed it  our baby kits would climb the corners of the cage like it was a ladder till they got to the top and dropped down lol I had to put boards in the corners so they couldnt continue, I was afraid they would hurt them selves..


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 14, 2011)

My bunnies are all definitely jumpers.  My Holland Lop Buck can jump right out of his hutch if you leave the top open (its pretty tall).  The first time he jumped out it surprised me that he didn't hurt himself.  Even my babies, if I leave the tops of their wire cages open, then they'll start climbing up the cage.  You have to be careful, even if you just turn around for a couple seconds, they'll be up to some kind of trouble.


----------



## BriteChicken (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely agree with everyone here my baby bunny was climbing up and jumping down from their 2 foot high run at 6 weeks and he jumped out of my arms (3 ft high) the first time I held him without incident it was terrifying for me though Lol.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 16, 2011)

My Better Half definitely had the experience with our little guy, Kreacher.  He did a NASA launch out of his carrier and on to a chair in the kitchen.  Scared the heck out of my Better Half.  We knew they jumped but never like this.    Also we have a portal on the front of our crate which we used to keep open so that our guys could observe.   Well that ended also with Kreacher jumping through the portal on to the living room rug and staring at my Better Half.   I always thought our Big Guy, Dobby would be the one that was our jumper.  Wrong it's our "True" Dwarf that is our jumper.  The funny part about of it, he just loves to be held and be with us.  So I guess when he gets it in his mind to come visit or explore he will take advantage of any opening.  Doesn't run or panic, just loves to launch.


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

They can't egzactly climb but they can jump up to 5 ft.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG our lionhead kit jumped over twice her body weight straight up and through a hole about three square inches into the neighboring hutch. She then escaped out through the empty hutch's open door four feet down and was roaming the yard! Chasing did no good but eventually she just crawled up into my friend's lap for some Timothy hay. Crazy babies!

CYG


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 28, 2011)

Jumping - thats how my doe got pregnant, TWICE! She jumps out of the run (and if I cover it, she digs!) and when she had her first litter, it was humid so I opened the roof a few inches and she managed to get through that to the buck -___- 

Climbing - I had to "quarantine" three of my babies and they started getting bored so they would climb the plastic cage bars up and drop down as if they were suicidal! Thankfully they're ok, but they kept doing it when I put them back in the house with mom.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

Talk about jumping, my little Kreacher, who we are nicknaming "NASA Missile" Or maybe "Minuteman", for a little guy this thing can JUMP!  He jumps on EVERYTHING!  He's like a cat.  He's walking thin boards, balancing like a tightrope act.  It's was amazing.  All to get somewhere he wanted.  He's jumped on boxes to get behind stuff.  And I'm not talking about short boxes either.  He's jumped out of the crate, out of the carrier, out my arms (thank God I was kneeling).  He's a JUMPER!  But I have to say, never in a panic.  After he something like this, he'll sit down, turn around and look at you, as to say, "Was that OK"?  as my heart turns back to normal rate.  

Yep bunnies can jump!


----------



## hoodat (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually it's only the kits that will actually climb the wire. Once they get older and heavier they usually confine themselves to jumping.


----------

